# Suche: Job als SPS-Programmierer/Elektrokonstrukteur



## Headman (5 Mai 2014)

Hallo,
ich suche schon seit längerem einen Job als SPS-Programmierer/Elektrokonstrukteur nach Möglichkeit in Festanstellung. Ich komme aus Niedersachsen/Lüneburger Heide. Wenn die Tätigkeit hier in der Region wäre, wäre zu schon schön, ist aber kein muss.

  Habe viel Erfahrung rund um Siemens: Simatic Manager, WinCC, WinCC flex, bisschen SCL, TIA aber auch Eplan P8 und WS-CAD.

  Bei Interesse und für mehr Info’s bitte PN an mich.

  Grüße
  Headman


----------



## Headman (9 Juni 2014)

hat den wirklich kaum jemand interesse einen motivierten Mitarbeiter im Bereich SPS-Programmierung/Elektrokonstruktion einzustellen.

Ich dachte wir hätten einen Fachkräftemangel. Scheint wohl in den anderen Bereichen der Fall zu sein.

Grüße
Headman


----------



## georg28 (9 Juni 2014)

Habe auch gerade meine Jobsuche abgeschlossen, denke du wirst dich aber schon irgendwo selber zuerst bewerben müssen.
Die Chancen sind nicht schlecht, aber sowenig Bewerber gibt es jetzt auch nicht wie immer geschrieben wird. Meine freiwerdende Stelle ist auch schnell wieder vergriffen gewesen.
Und ich bin ganz im Süden unten wo es doch einiges an Angeboten gibt für unser Tätigkeitsfeld


----------



## Headman (9 Juni 2014)

georg28 schrieb:


> Habe auch gerade meine Jobsuche abgeschlossen, denke du wirst dich aber schon irgendwo selber zuerst bewerben müssen.
> Die Chancen sind nicht schlecht, aber sowenig Bewerber gibt es jetzt auch nicht wie immer geschrieben wird. Meine freiwerdende Stelle ist auch schnell wieder vergriffen gewesen.
> Und ich bin ganz im Süden unten wo es doch einiges an Angeboten gibt für unser Tätigkeitsfeld




@georg28

ich hab mich schon noch woanders beworben. Da ich bis dato nichts gefunden habe, kam mir die Idee hier im Forum ne Anfrage zu stellen.
Ich komme zwar aus Niedersachsen, es ist aber kein muss hier tätig zu sein.

Grüße
Headman


----------



## georg28 (9 Juni 2014)

Um genauer zu sein, ich bin aus dem Bodenseeraum. Im Landkreis Ravensburg gibt es viel Ingenieurbüros. Vielleicht ist es eine Hilfe und Möglichkeit


----------



## Headman (9 Juni 2014)

Wenn Du da ein paar Adressen für mich hast, wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## georg28 (9 Juni 2014)

Schau mal hier
http://jobboerse.arbeitsagentur.de/vamJB/stellenangeboteFinden.html?execution=e1s1&d_6827794_p=3


----------



## Headman (9 Juni 2014)

georg28 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier
> http://jobboerse.arbeitsagentur.de/vamJB/stellenangeboteFinden.html?execution=e1s1&d_6827794_p=3



Danke.
die Idee hatte ich schon

Mein Problem ist nur, es sind sehr viele Überlassungsfirmen unterwegs und von denen höre ich meist das gleiche

"Wir melden uns" und dabei bleibs dann auch


----------



## UniMog (9 Juni 2014)

Headman schrieb:


> hat den wirklich kaum jemand interesse einen motivierten Mitarbeiter im Bereich SPS-Programmierung/Elektrokonstruktion einzustellen.
> 
> Ich dachte wir hätten einen Fachkräftemangel. Scheint wohl in den anderen Bereichen der Fall zu sein.
> 
> ...



Ja das ist nur Trick 17 von unserer Industrie und der Politik..........

Eigentlich wollen die keine guten Fachkräfte sondern Billiglohnarbeiter..... Deswegen auch der Quatsch mit "kommt alle nach Deutschland"......... Zuwanderer hatten wir letztes Jahr 1,2 Mill. davon bestimmt 1 Mill bei Sozialamt und 200t für 5-8 Euro arbeiten


----------



## Headman (9 Juni 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ja das ist nur Trick 17 von unserer Industrie und der Politik..........
> 
> Eigentlich wollen die keine guten Fachkräfte sondern Billiglohnarbeiter..... Deswegen auch der Quatsch mit "kommt alle nach Deutschland"......... Zuwanderer hatten wir letztes Jahr 1,2 Mill. davon bestimmt 1 Mill bei Sozialamt und 200t für 5-8 Euro arbeiten



Ganz toll.
Und ich bin der gearscht arbeitslose Techniker der keinen Job abbekommt nur weil anscheint einige Leute der Meinung sind: Jetzt verarschen wir mal schön die Bevölkerung


----------



## V W (9 Juni 2014)

Das hört sich aber sehr nach billiger Ausrede an. Vielleicht solltest du mal an deinen Bewerbungsunterlagen, deinem persönlichen Auftreten oder deinen Anforderungen an einen neuen Arbeitgeber arbeiten. Wenn nämlich keiner dich haben will liegt es nicht unbedingt an allen anderen das du keinen Job bekommst.
Das soll keine Beleidigung sein sondern nur ein netter Hinweis an dich.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## georg28 (9 Juni 2014)

@*Headman* 
Ich hatte auch einige Bewerbungen über solche Personalvermittler am laufen. Es sind nicht alle schlecht. Ich war teilweise sehr positiv überrascht. Eine totale Nullnummer hatte ich nicht.
Man muß halt sondieren, dass ist aber bei einer Direktbewerbung auch der Fall. Ich hatte auch nur Interesse bei Übernahme durch den Kunden angegeben.
Die meisten der Vermittler hatten auch den Auftrag für eine Festeinstellung zu suchen. Wie ich schon gesagt hatte, es gibt schon noch mehrere Bewerber bei der Stellenausschreibungen wenn es eine Halbwegs gute Firma ist, aber nicht sehr viele. So gesehen sind die Chancen nicht schlecht sich zu bewerben und erfolgreich zu sein. Vielleicht ist in deinem Bewerbungsgebiet halt der Markt schon noch eng. Ich kann jetzt halt nur vom Bodenseeraum und der Schweiz urteilen.


----------



## Headman (9 Juni 2014)

Moin V W,
die Idee is nicht schlecht. Aber ich denke mal es liegt viel daran, daß ich nur runde zwei Jahre Berufserfahrung im technischen Sinn anbieten kann (ich bin quasi ein Quereinsteiger) und das vielen Unternehmen zu wenig ist und sie auch nicht die Zeit und Lust haben gute und motivierte Leute vernünftig einzuarbeiten.

Grüße
Headman


----------



## V W (9 Juni 2014)

Dann solltest du dich vielleicht eher auf einen Teil deines Wissens konzentrieren und dich nicht als eierlegende Wollmilchsau bewerben. Ich denke die Stellen sind rar und werden auch nur mit sehr erfahren Leuten besetzt.
Aber wenn du flexibel bist kannst du dich ja auch als Inbetriebnehmer oder Servicetechniker bewerben um mehr Erfahrung zu bekommen. 

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Headman (9 Juni 2014)

V W schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dich vielleicht eher auf einen Teil deines Wissens konzentrieren und dich nicht als eierlegende Wollmilchsau bewerben. Ich denke die Stellen sind rar und werden auch nur mit sehr erfahren Leuten besetzt.
> Aber wenn du flexibel bist kannst du dich ja auch als Inbetriebnehmer oder Servicetechniker bewerben um mehr Erfahrung zu bekommen.
> 
> Gruß
> ...




Ich hätte nicht gedacht, wenn ich mich als SPS-Programmierer und oder Elektrokonstrukteur bewerbe, dass ich dann die eierlegende Wollmilchsau abgebe (abgeben muss).

Gruß
Headman


----------



## V W (9 Juni 2014)

Was willst du denn genau machen?
Den SPS Programmierer oder den Elektrokonstukteur?
Wenn du selbst sagst das du Quereinsteiger mit wenig Erfahrung bist würde ich mich erstmal auf eins konzentrieren (nämlich das was ich wirklich machen will) statt zu sagen das ich alles kann. Weil es (wieder meiner Erfahrung nach) nämlich so ist, das wenn man alles kann, man nichts richtig kann.
Die meisten Firmen die ich kenne suchen außerdem entweder das eine oder das andere.

Gruß

Volker


----------



## mariob (9 Juni 2014)

Hi,
also da wo ich wohne sind sogar die Kriminellen weggezogen. Dennoch habe ich dort einen Job und der ist für die Gegend nichtmal schlecht bezahlt. War logischerweise eine ganz schöne Sucherei, Griffe ins Klo etc.. Also Kopf nicht hängenlassen und vor allem Ursachenforschung warum es nicht klappt.
Gerade in NRW fällt mir da so einiges ein, die suchen händeringend. Entweder hast Du also die falschen Vermittler und Adressen oder Referenzen oder alles zusammen. Das Hauptproblem ist halt den Gegenüber zu überzeugen das man genau der ist der gebraucht wird.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## vierlagig (10 Juni 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ja das ist nur Trick 17 von unserer Industrie und der Politik..........
> 
> Eigentlich wollen die keine guten Fachkräfte sondern Billiglohnarbeiter..... Deswegen auch der Quatsch mit "kommt alle nach Deutschland"......... Zuwanderer hatten wir letztes Jahr 1,2 Mill. davon bestimmt 1 Mill bei Sozialamt und 200t für 5-8 Euro arbeiten



was ist das denn für eine rassistische kackscheiße?! :shock:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Juni 2014)

Ich sehe den Fachkräfemangel auch von der Industrie herbei geredet......


http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/so...gierung-bleibt-beweise-schuldig-a-746411.html


----------



## ducati (10 Juni 2014)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich sehe den Fachkräfemangel auch von der Industrie herbei geredet......



Jo.

damals bei der Bachelor/Master-Umstellung wurde auch schon mit dem Fachkräftemangel argumentiert. "Wir brauchen unbedingt die Absolventen ein Jahr früher". Mit dem Ergebnis, das viele Bachelor nur schwer nen guten Job finden oder eher in die Kategorie "Techniker" fallen und auch so bezahlt werden.

Zusätzlich werden von den Personalern gerade von den großen Unternehmen oft so spezielle Stellen ausgeschrieben, das diese Anforderungen kaum jemand erfüllen kann.

Weiterhin noch Fake-Stellenangebote, um das Unternehmen als "aufstrebend" darzustellen bzw. die Fachkräftemangeldiskussion noch weiter anzuheizen...

Armes Deutschland, bzw. arme Unternehmen, wenn sie es nötig haben, mit solchen dummen Mitteln zu arbeiten...

Ich krieg immer nen dicken Kopf bei dem Thema...

@TE nicht aufgeben. Gerade als Inbetriebnehmer sollte sich auf jeden Fall was finden lassen. Allerdings vermutlich mit längerem Auslandsaufenthalt.

Gruß


----------



## Ralle (10 Juni 2014)

vierlagig schrieb:


> was ist das denn für eine rassistische kackscheiße?! :shock:



Vielleicht solltest du das ihr mal lesen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rassismus, ehe du mit harten Anschuldigungen kommst und dich hier moralisch über andere erhebst!
Scheiß political correctness (Kontext 2 bitte: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Politische_Korrektheit) sag ich nur und vor allem die Typen, die immer in vorauseilendem Gehorsam meinen, irgend jemanden oder irgend etwas verteidigen zu müssen! Oder fühlst du dich persönlich angegriffen? Wenn ja, dann ok, wenn nein, dann laß sich doch die Leute beschweren, die betroffen wären!

@TE

Dranbleiben und weiter bewerben. Mit der Zeit bekommt man auch ein Gefühl dafür, was man sagen kann und was besser nicht. Aber Stellen sind da, nur stimmen allzu oft die Vorstellungen von Anbieter und Bewerber ganz und gar nicht überein!


----------



## UniMog (10 Juni 2014)

vierlagig schrieb:


> was ist das denn für eine rassistische kackscheiße?! :shock:



Weißt Du vierlagig....... So Sprüche wie von Dir die kann ich schon lange nicht mehr hören....... Genau das ist unser Problem das man nicht mehr seine Meinung sagen kann
weil immer so Leute wie Du solche Bemerkungen machen.

Was hat das denn mit Rassismus zu tun ????? Und noch was...... Ich kann nicht ändern was vor über 70 Jahren passiert ist du Weichei

Und JA.... Meiner Meinung nach ist der Fachkräftemangel von der Industrie herbei geredet...... und man will nur Leute ausbeuten die für kleines Geld 24 Stunden arbeiten soll.


----------



## UniMog (10 Juni 2014)

Besonders schlimm fällt das bei Frauen auf......

Weißt Du wie viele Mädels für weit unter 10 Euro die Stunde arbeiten.!!!!!!
Die meisten Frauen können ohne Mann alleine nicht mal eine vernünftige Wohnung bezahlen


----------



## vierlagig (10 Juni 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> Weißt Du vierlagig....... So Sprüche wie von Dir die kann ich schon lange nicht mehr hören....... Genau das ist unser Problem das man nicht mehr seine Meinung sagen kann
> weil immer so Leute wie Du solche Bemerkungen machen.
> 
> Was hat das denn mit Rassismus zu tun ????? Und noch was...... Ich kann nicht ändern was vor über 70 Jahren passiert ist du Weichei
> ...



ich bin das Weichei, weil ich mir erlaube, zu urteilen, dass Deine heraufbeschworene Belastung des Solzialstaates ("davon bestimmt 1 Mill bei Sozialamt" [sic!]) neben einer unfundierten, nicht belegten Aussage genau das schafft, was der Nährboden für Rassismus ist - eine Stimmung der Ablehnung

Damit kann ich leben!  Mit den Parolen nicht und deswegen sage ich: es ist rassistische Kackscheiße!

Was die zusammenhanglose Nennung einer Zahl mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun haben soll erschließt sich mir auch nicht...


----------



## Ralle (10 Juni 2014)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich bin das Weichei, weil ich mir erlaube, zu urteilen, dass Deine heraufbeschworene Belastung des Solzialstaates ("davon bestimmt 1 Mill bei Sozialamt" [sic!]) neben einer unfundierten, nicht belegten Aussage genau das schafft, was der Nährboden für Rassismus ist - eine Stimmung der Ablehnung
> 
> Damit kann ich leben!  Mit den Parolen nicht und deswegen sage ich: es ist rassistische Kackscheiße!
> 
> Was die zusammenhanglose Nennung einer Zahl mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun haben soll erschließt sich mir auch nicht...



Nun ja, das kann man so oder so sehen.
Ich hab da mal was nettes zu lesen für dich, von meinem Lieblings-Schreiber: http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/b...-debatte-kreuzberg-gehoert-allen/9638022.html

Kannst dich da einreihen liebe/r SPS-Programmierer*innen!


----------



## Headman (10 Juni 2014)

Danke an alle die sich an dieser Diskussion beteiligen.

  Ich finde es interessant (und das ist ironisch gemeint), eigentlich finde ich es sehr traurig, weil nämlich demnächst Herr Hartz an meine Haustür klopft und ich ihm NICHT aufmachen möchte. Ich stelle also hier im Forum eine Frage, ob es in dieser Gemeinschaft jemanden gibt, der Leute einstellt oder jemanden kennt der dies tut und am Ende hauen sich die Leute die Köppe ein wegen Rassismus, Politik, Fachkräftemangel  oder sonstiges.

  Ich habe schon alle erdenklichen Wege eingeschlagen, aber wenn ich das hier so lese, hätte ich mir diesen Beitrag wohl besser gespart.

  Schade eigentlich

  Gruß
  Headman

  P.S. die letzten zwei Beitragsseiten sind meiner Meinung nach am Thema vorbeigegangen


----------



## georg28 (10 Juni 2014)

Wenn ich dir jetzt sage "lass den Kopf nicht hängen" klingt das vielleicht in deinen Augen ironisch, nach dem Motto das weiß ich auch selber.
Das wichtigste ist aber immer drann bleiben und den Mut nicht verlieren.

Ich kann mich in deine Situation hineinversetzen. Ich hatte auch schon die gleichen Probleme wie du, aber da wahren es noch 2 Millionen Arbeitslose mehr in der Statistik und ich war Berufsanfänger in diesem Bereich. Also wie Ralle auch schon sagte, die Chancen sind nicht schlecht einfach drann bleiben.


----------



## Markus (10 Juni 2014)

vierlagig schrieb:


> was ist das denn für eine rassistische kackscheiße?! :shock:



Was soll daran rassistisch sein?
In diesem Land gilt man ja inzwischen bereits als Nazi wenn einem die Frisur von Claudia Roth nicht gefällt.

Wobei ECHTE Nazis ja ohnehin grün/links wählen, niemand wir es schneller gelingen dieses Land an die Wand zu fahren und somit den perfekten Nährboden für ein radikales Regime zu schaffen...



@headman
"Richtig gute" SPS-Programmierer kann ein Unternehmen IMMER brauchen.
Deshalb sind auch die Stellen fast immer ausgeschrieben, sollte sich so ein Genie bewerben schnappen die meisten zu.
Ansonsten wird halt sortiert. Ich glaube auch nicht das die Unternehmen das aus Böswilligkeit oder gar Diskriminierung machen, aber ein weniger erfahrener oder eigenständiger MA kann unter Umständen mehr Ressourcen binden als er bringt.

Die ausgeschrieben Stellen wiederspiegeln also nicht unbedingt die Realität.
Noch deutlicher verzerrt wird das dann dadurch das ein und dieselbe Stelle in mehreren Portalen auftaucht.


Was hast du den bisher so gemacht?


----------



## Headman (10 Juni 2014)

@Markus
wie definierst Du einen "richtig guten" Programmierer

und 

was meinst Du mit "Was ich bemacht habe" 
Meinst Du meine unzähligen Bewerbungen, meine Weiterbildungen oder meine letzten beruflichen Stationen?

Gruß
Headman


----------



## Markus (10 Juni 2014)

Headman schrieb:


> Habe viel Erfahrung rund um Siemens: Simatic Manager, WinCC, WinCC flex, bisschen SCL, TIA aber auch Eplan P8 und WS-CAD



"Viel Erfahrung" in all diesen Bereich klingt fast zu schön um war zu sein - verstehe das nicht als Wertung über dich, es gibt ja durchaus solche Leute.
Was ist für dich viel Erfahrung?
Hast du all diese Tools schon konkret in Projekten eingesetzt?
Seit wann machst du das?

Versteh das nicht falsch, aber manche Leute haben eben einen etwas anderen Horizont.
Ich hatte auch schon Bewerber hier mit "viel Erfahrungen" in sehr vielen Bereichen.
Beim Bewerbungsgespräch stellte sich dann heraus dass sie tatsächlich in der Lage waren einige der Anwendungen mittels Doppelklick zu starten, bei anderen hat es aber nur zur korrekten Schreibweise in der Bewerbung gereicht...


----------



## Headman (10 Juni 2014)

Ich kann mit diesen Programmen arbeiten und sie bedinen.
Ob das was hinten rauskommt auch das ist, was der Kunde will, gerade im Bereich Visu, ist ne andere Frage.

Wenn ich im Bereich Visu ne Vorgabe habe kann ich es wohl schon umsetzten. Wenn ich für das SPS-Programm eine Funktionsbeschreibung habe, kann ich es denke ich auch umsetzten.


Ich habe nur ein Problem damit, wenn die Kunden sagen mach ma (also ohne genaue vorgabe), und dann mit dem Ergebnis nicht zufrieden sind.
=> im Fach Hellsehen habe ich in der Schule immer gefehlt

Reale Projekt habe ich erst wenige umgesetzt, weshalb mir eben auch die praktische Erfahrung fehlt.

Gruß
Headman


----------



## ducati (10 Juni 2014)

Headman schrieb:


> Ich habe nur ein Problem damit, wenn die Kunden sagen mach ma (also ohne genaue vorgabe), und dann mit dem Ergebnis nicht zufrieden sind.
> => im Fach Hellsehen habe ich in der Schule immer gefehlt



Das würde ich z.B. bei einer Bewerbung so nicht unbedingt erwähnen  

In der Prozessautomatisierung ist das in der Regel so gang und gebe...

Weiterhin ist das hier nen Forum und jeder kann und darf nun mal schreiben was er will.

Wenn Du etwas zwischen den Zeilen gelesen hättest, hättest Du auch meinen Kommentar zu den Inbetriebnahmestellen im Ausland gelesen. Die gibt es nämlich in der Regel bei jedem großen Anlagenbauer zu besetzen.

Gruß


----------



## Markus (10 Juni 2014)

Vielleicht solltest du deine eigene Einschätzung in deiner Bewerbung überarbeiten?
Auf mich würde das in dem Zusammenhang auch unglaubwürdig wirken.

Wenn man von "viel Erfahrung" redet, dann sollte auch etwas dahinter stehen.
Leider deckt sich diese Aussage vermutlich nicht mit deinen Referenzen bzw. deinem Lebenslauf.
Klingt nach einem klassischen Fall von Selbstüberschätzung.
Bzw. Leute die Erfahrung haben erkennen darin das du eigentlich keine hast. (ich weiß das ich nichts weiß)

Also wenn du wirklich von dir überzeugt bis bzw. diese Erfahrung hast, dann musst du das auch belegen.

Wenn du diese vielen Jahre Erfahrung nicht wirklich hast, aber den Ehrgeiz hast dich weiterzuentwickeln, dann solltest du das auch eher so formulieren.
Dieses Engagement scheinst du ja mit deinen Weiterbildungen glaubwürdig belegen zu können.


----------



## ducati (10 Juni 2014)

jo, da hat Markus den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.



Headman schrieb:


> Reale Projekt habe ich erst wenige umgesetzt



Da Du in dem Thread hier ja nen Job suchst, sag doch auch konkret, was Du wie lange gemacht hast.

Diese wischiwaschi Aussagen werden auch in Deinen sonstigen Bewerbungen keinen überzeugen.

Gruß.


----------



## bike (10 Juni 2014)

Also ich habe bisher folgendes gelesen:
Seit einem Jahr arbeitslos und jetzt kommt das große Schwitzen.
Guter Programmierer und Konstrukteur.
Was ist ein guter Programmierer? Jemand der fehlerfrei den Simatic manager öffnen und die Maus bewegen kann?
Ein guter Elektrokonstrukteur ist nach meiner Meinung die halbe Miete für ein erfolgreiches Projekt.
Doch was ist der Kollege nun? 

Das ist, was ich gelesen habe.

Doch was ich nicht gefunden habe ist, was der TE wirklich kann bzw gemacht hat.

Ich muss Markus recht geben: es gibt immer noch keine Eierlegendewollmilchsau, unabhängig von der Entwicklung der Genetik.

Mario hat den Tipp geschrieben, dass ein Menschenhändler helfen kann, die Unterlagen in Ordnung zu  bringen und dadurch die Chancen erhöht werden können.



bike


----------



## Headman (10 Juni 2014)

1. ich will (brauche) einen Job => Ja
2. ich möchte Adressen/Kontakte von Firmen/Leute die Programmierer/Konstrukteure einstellen würden => ja
3. was ich hier nicht mache ist meine Bewerbungsunterlagen samt Lebenslauf, Zeugnisse ect. preisgeben, da dies immernoch ein Forum ist.


Gruß
Headman


----------



## bike (10 Juni 2014)

Headman schrieb:


> 1. ich will (brauche) einen Job => Ja
> 2. ich möchte Adressen/Kontakte von Firmen/Leute die Programmierer/Konstrukteure einstellen würden => ja
> 3. was ich hier nicht mache ist meine Bewerbungsunterlagen samt Lebenslauf, Zeugnisse ect. preisgeben, da dies immernoch ein Forum ist.
> 
> ...




Du brauchst hier nichts bekannt geben.
Doch denkst du, hier wird jemand dir einen Job anbieten, wenn du immer noch nicht klar beschrieben hast, was du machen willst und kannst.


Ein gut gemeinter Tipp: Wenn es dir egal wo du arbeitest, dann bewirb dich doch bei Markus. Der kann mit guten Leuten bestimmt etwas anfangen und du hast, wenn er nein sagt, zumindest eine ehrliche Antwort, was nicht an der Bewerbung passt bzw gepasst hat. 


bike


----------



## Verpolt (10 Juni 2014)

http://www.jobscout24.de/jobs/sps-programmierer/job.html

http://www.stellenanzeigen.de/jobboerse/sps_programmierer/

http://jobs.monster.de/v-it-q-sps-programmierer-jobs.aspx

http://jobboerse.arbeitsagentur.de/vamJB/stellenangeboteFinden.html?execution=e1s1&d_6827794_p=1


----------



## UniMog (10 Juni 2014)

Headman schrieb:


> 1. ich will (brauche) einen Job => Ja
> 2. ich möchte Adressen/Kontakte von Firmen/Leute die Programmierer/Konstrukteure einstellen würden => ja
> 3. was ich hier nicht mache ist meine Bewerbungsunterlagen samt Lebenslauf, Zeugnisse ect. preisgeben, da dies immernoch ein Forum ist.
> 
> ...



zu1. Ich wünsche Dir das bald ein guter Job für Dich kommt.
zu2. Denke das wirst Du hier nicht bekommen......
zu3. Das würde ich auch nicht machen und will bestimmt auch keiner

Was ist denn mit Freiberufler ???????? Was werde ich jeden Tag per eMail 10x angefragt...... Was da aber bezahlt wird fehlen mir hier völlig die Erfahrungen



Nicht zum Thema



vierlagig schrieb:


> ich bin das Weichei, weil ich mir erlaube, zu urteilen, dass Deine heraufbeschworene Belastung des Solzialstaates ("davon bestimmt 1 Mill bei Sozialamt" [sic!]) neben einer unfundierten, nicht belegten Aussage genau das schafft, was der Nährboden für Rassismus ist - eine Stimmung der Ablehnung
> 
> Damit kann ich leben!  Mit den Parolen nicht und deswegen sage ich: es ist rassistische Kackscheiße!
> 
> Was die zusammenhanglose Nennung einer Zahl mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun haben soll erschließt sich mir auch nicht...




 Die Zahlen stimmen die heraufbeschworenen Belastungen des Sozialstaates stimmen wahrscheinlich nicht ganz.

 Der Satz in den ZDF Nachrichten war das 2013 über 1,2 Millionen Menschen nach Deutschland gekommen sind und davon 25 % gute ausgebildete Facharbeiter...... wo die anderen 75% geblieben sind und wer die bezahlt kann ich nicht sagen 
 Aber mehrere 100t werden bestimmt Gelder aus irgendwelchen Töpfen beim Sozi beziehen........... Ist auch ok wenn wir halt solche Gesetze haben.

 Was mir aber am meisten auf den Sack geht ist das wir Deutschen oft als ausländerfeindlich und intolerant dargestellt werden das empfinde ich als Unverschämtheit...... da sind solche Schreihälse wie Du nicht ganz unbeteiligt dran.......


----------



## ducati (10 Juni 2014)

vielleicht kann den Thread mal jemand teilen und den Fachkräftemangel/Zuwanderungsteil in den Stammtisch verschieben. Dann schreib ich vielleicht auch noch was dazu.

@TE

meine Erfahrung ist: warten, dass Dich jemand von der Strasse holt (dass Dir hier jemand als PN nen Angebot schickt) wird nix bringen... Eigeninitiative ist gefragt und Kreativität um hier jemandem von Deinen Vorzügen zu überzeugen. (z.B. wenn Du hier einige fachlich Qualifizierte Themen/Antworten geschrieben hast, kommt schon mal das eine oder andere Stellenangebot)

Gruß.


----------



## bike (10 Juni 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> Was mir aber am meisten auf den Sack geht ist das wir Deutschen oft als ausländerfeindlich und intolerant dargestellt werden das empfinde ich als Unverschämtheit...... da sind solche Schreihälse wie Du nicht ganz unbeteiligt dran.......



Es ist doch immer wieder gut, wenn man sich als Gewissen von Deutschland aufspielt und das schmeichelt dem eigenen Ego. 
Das ist nun mal so. Man muss nichts tun und kann sich selbst beweihräuchern. 

btw: Wenn ich heute das Urteil aus Karlsruhe höre, dass ein Herr Gauck sagen darf, die NPD sind Spinner, auf der anderen Seite er kein Verständnis für Menschen aus seinem Herkunftsland zeigt, da werde ich nachdenklich.
Ich habe weder ihn hier bei uns gesehen, als wir unter Wasser standen, noch hat der Herr seine Politikerkollegen ermutigt etwas zu tun, außer "gluke Sprüche" zu klopfen, damit es besser wird.
Sonntagsreden sind einfach doof.


bike


P.S: nein ich bin nicht bei der NPD, sondern bei einer Partei, die bis zu der Zeit vor Herrn Schröder sozial war.


----------



## UniMog (10 Juni 2014)

Nicht nur wir haben die Probleme mit der tollen Politik


----------



## norustnotrust (10 Juni 2014)

Hallo Headman

Ich möchte dir hier mal (als jemand der dir im Berwerbungsgespräch gegenüber sitzen könnte) ein kurzes Feedback geben.  Du hast danach nicht gefragt, ich weiß, aber ich glaube es könnte dir helfen.

Und ja, ich bin mir bewußt dass ich hier nur ein paar Zeilen lesen durfte und du "in Echt" sicher ganz anders bist. Aber vielleicht trifft ja das eine oder andere auf dich zu und wenn nicht, auch gut. Dann vergiß es einfach!

Also...

1.) Die Sache mit dem Forum hier: Ein 3 Zeiler nach dem Motto: "Ich suche was hier in der Nähe oder auch nicht, kann viel und schreibt mir wenn ihr was wollt" ist mir persönlich zu informell, zu wenig aussagekräftig und generell zu flapsig. Ich finde die Idee, hier im Forum einen Job zu suchen, gewagt aber spannend. Dazu würde ich aber ein ersthaftes Posting mit Motivation, beruflicher Erfahrung usw erwarten. Immerhin ist eine Bewerbung der erste Eindruck den ein Arbeitgeber von dir bekommt. Und der erste Eindruck von dir ist, sorry für die Ehrlichkeit, schlecht. Du verräts fast nichts über dich aber bringst gleich mal 3 Forderungen in 3 Zeilen unter (du willst eine Festanstellung, du willst wenn möglich im Raum Niedersachsen bleiben, ich möge mich melden wenn ich mehr wissen will). Eine Gegenfrage: Wieso sollte ich das tun?

2.) Die Sache mit der Erfahrung: Ich verstehe daß alle (auch ich) am liebsten Leute mit Erfahrung einstellen und dass niemand Erfahrung sammeln kann der nicht eingestellt wird. Das ist ein Paradoxon das darauf passiert dass man bei einer Stellenausschreibung das Ideal beschreibt und Glück hat dass sich auch Leute bewerben denen das eine oder andere zum Ideal noch fehlt. Das ist halt so. Was mich aber immer stört ist wenn ich in der Bewerbung angelogen werde. Du schreibst z.B.:


> Habe viel Erfahrung rund um Siemens: Simatic Manager, WinCC, WinCC flex, bisschen SCL, TIA aber auch Eplan P8 und WS-CAD.


 und schreibst dann 





> Ich kann mit diesen Programmen arbeiten und sie bedinen.


 Hallo? Ich kann Photoshop auch bedienen und bin deswegen noch kein Graphiker mit viel Erfahrung.
Also wenn ich "viel Erfahrung" lese dann denke ich bei Step7 an jemanden der zumindest > 10T I/Os in echten (kommerziellen) Projekten vercodet hat. Bei WinCC denke ich an jemanden der zumindest, keine Ahnung, 500 Bilder oder so gezeichnet hat? Sich mit der System auskennt, sich mit Scripting auskennt. Bibliotheken erstellen und pflegen kann. usw.. Kurzum: Jemanden der VIEL ERFAHRUNG hat.
Wie viele Projekte hast du wirklich gemacht? (Keine Ausbildungsprojekte, das ist in meinem Verständnis keine Berufserfahrung sondern eben Teil der Ausbildung) Und wenn ich das erst beim Bewerbungsgespräch rauskriege dann denke ich mir als Gegenüber, du hast entweder überhaupt keine Ahnung was deine Arbeit sein wird oder du hast mich schon belogen bevor du überhaupt bei mir angefangen hast. Meist ist in dem Moment die Entscheidung schon gefallen und ich sage dir "wir melden uns". Wenn du mir aber gesagt hättest du hast Ausbildung gerade fertig gemacht und du würdest gerne lernen blabla.. dann ist die Situation komplett anders. 

3.)Du formulierst fast nur negativ (zumindest hier im Forum)


> hat den wirklich kaum jemand interesse einen motivierten Mitarbeiter im Bereich SPS-Programmierung/Elektrokonstruktion einzustellen.





> Ich dachte wir hätten einen Fachkräftemangel. Scheint wohl in den anderen Bereichen der Fall zu sein.





> Mein Problem ist nur,...





> Und ich bin der gearscht arbeitslose Techniker der keinen Job abbekommt nur weil anscheint...





> ...und das vielen Unternehmen zu wenig ist und sie auch nicht die Zeit und Lust haben gute und motivierte Leute vernünftig einzuarbeiten.





> Ich hätte nicht gedacht, wenn ich mich als SPS-Programmierer und oder Elektrokonstrukteur bewerbe, dass ich dann die eierlegende Wollmilchsau abgebe (abgeben muss).





> Ich habe schon alle erdenklichen Wege eingeschlagen, aber wenn ich das hier so lese, hätte ich mir diesen Beitrag wohl besser gespart.


Vor allem wenn ich lese: 





> Ich habe nur ein Problem damit, wenn die Kunden sagen mach ma (also ohne genaue vorgabe), und dann mit dem Ergebnis nicht zufrieden sind.
> => im Fach Hellsehen habe ich in der Schule immer gefehlt


Also ich habe dadurch ein Bild von jemandem im Kopf der eh für alles schon eine Ausrede parat bevor er angefangen hat. Motivation sieht anders aus!  

Wie gesagt, ich weiß jetzt nicht wie du dich im echten Leben gibts aber, sorry dass ich das so sagen muß, so wie du dich hier gibts keine PN von mir. 

Ich verstehe daß du in deiner Situation sehr frustriert bist und unter einen ungeheuren Druck stehst. Ich beneide dich nicht darum und ich weiß dass man sehr leicht von außen Ratschläge gibt. Trotzdem musst du verstehen (und auch respektieren) dass jemand der dich als unerfahrenen Techniker nimmt mal 1-2 Jahre in dich "einzahlt" bevor du mehr lieferst als du kostest. Du schreibst so flapasig von "Zeit und Lust" als wäre das wohl das Mindeste aber die Leute die dich nehmen sind bereit viel, viel Geld in dich zu investieren mit der Gefahr dass du nach der Zeit zu einer anderen Bude wechselst weil die dir 100EUR mehr zahlen. Deine Aufgabe ist es Ihnen zu vermitteln dass du das Geld mal wert sein wirst und da hilft eine "ich dachte ihr wartet alle nur auf mich weil ja Fachkräftmangel ist"-Polemik wenig. 

Laß dir mal folgende Ratschläge durch den Kopf gehen:
- Mit Motivation kann man viel Erfahrung wettmachen. Wenn du ernsthaft vermitteln kannst dass du dich reinhaust, lernen willst, bereit bist dich zu engagieren (am Anfang auch nach Dienstschluß um Dinge zu lesen oä) dann hast du die halbe Miete schon gemacht. Wenn ein Motivationsschreiben gut ist dann reicht mir das um jemanden zu einem Gespräch einzuladen, egal wie Ausbildung oder Zeugnisse sind. Und wenn ich das Gefühl habe da einen sympatischen, lernbereiten, engagierten und motivierten Mitarbeiter zu kriegen dann lasse ich mir den nicht entgehen, egal ob er viel Erfahrung hat oder wenig.
- Sei ehrlich mit deiner Erfahrung und deinem Können. Schreib im Zweifelsfall lieber genauer was du gemacht hast. Antworte auch im Bewerbungsgespräch möglichst genau was du gemacht hast. Wenn mir jemand nicht genau erklären kann was er gemacht hat, wie es funktioniert hat und was seine Aufgabe dabei war dann ist es für mich ein Ausschlußgrund. Und es ist ein Trugschluß das da Leute sitzen die sich mit halben Antworten abspeisen lassen. Die hören halt mal auf nachzufragen wenn keine gescheite Antwort kommt aber da ist es meistens schon für dich gelaufen ohne dass du es gemerkt hast.
- Du sagst du warst vorher kein Techniker, was warst du? Krankenpfleger, Kindergärtner? Super, dann weißt du was Verantwortung ist und das ist viel wert in unserem Job. Du warst beim Flughafenbodenpersonal? Animateur und Tennislehrer? Super, dann bist du kommunikativ und kannst auf Leute zugehen. Das ist auch ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor in unserer Arbeit und viel Wert. Deine Arbeit vorher kann viel wert sein wenn du sie ins rechte Licht rückst und gut vermarktest. Wichtig dabei ist zu überlegen was von deiner branchenfremden Berufserfahrung eignet dich für DIESEN Job.
- Wie schön erwähnt wurde kann man über einen Job als IBN Techniker viel wertvolle Erfahrung sammeln (sofern deine private Situation eine intensive Reisetätigeit zulässt. [Intensiv heißt üblicherweise. 10Monate/Jahr irgendwo in China])
- Personaldienstleister sind dein Freund, gerade in deinem Fall. Man wird Leute, bei denen man sich nicht sicher ist, leichter nehmen wenn man sie im Ernstfall leichter wieder los wird (klingt böse, ist aber so) Wenn du gut bist dann wird dich sicher jeder gerne übernehmen weil er sich dann Kosten spart.
- Wie schauts mit Englisch aus? Wenn du da schwach bist würde ich da unbedingt qualifizieren. Denn ohne Englisch kommst du meist nicht weit (siehe Ausland)
- Überlege dir immer was du speziell für den Job bei der Firma zu bieten hast. Das ist sehr wichtig weil es zeigt dass du dich mit der Position, der Firma und der Aufgabe auseinandergesetzt hast. Und schreib das ins auch Motivationsschreiben.
- SPS Programmierung und Konstruktion sind für mich 2 unterschiedliche Profile (das kann bei anderen anders sein, sollte aber aus der Ausschreibung hervorgeben). Entscheide dich was du machen willst und schick je Position eine Bewerbung die auf das eigeht was gefordert ist. Natürlich ist es von Vorteil wenn du als SPS Programmierer von der Konstruktion Ahnung hast und vice versa. 
- Frag am Ende nach einem Feedback. Frag was gut angekommen ist und was weniger. Kommt total gut an und hilft dir deine Bewerbung zu verbessern
- Auch wenns in deiner Situation schwer ist: Sei nicht verbissen, denn wie die Ärzte schon sangen "am besten bist du wenn dir eigentlich egal ist"(aber eben bitte nicht zu egal)

Hoffe dir damit helfen zu können und viel Erfolg!

EDIT: Also ich kenne den Arbeitsmarkt in D nicht aber bei uns in AUT haben wir einen Fachkräftemangel im Bereich SPS, definitiv!


----------



## Blockmove (10 Juni 2014)

@norustnotrust

Du hast es 100% auf den Punkt gebracht. Besser kann man wohl nicht formulieren.

@Headman
Trotz Personalmangel sind den meisten Arbeitgebern "bekannte" Bewerber lieber.
Entweder wird jemand aus den eigenen Reihen geschult oder man eine Diplom- oder Technikerarbeit in der Firma gemacht.
Wenn man nichts gergleichen hat und auch nicht beim Vorstellungsgespräch überzeugt, dann sind Personaldienstleister keine schlechte Wahl.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## mariob (10 Juni 2014)

Hallo,
was ich eben für mich auch so sehe, entweder man kann gut coden, das ganze möglichst in vielen Sprachen oder man kann gut konstruieren, alleine letzteres ist eigentlich infolge des Dschungels an Bestimmungen und Gepflogenheiten mancher Kundschaft (ist nicht negativ gemeint) eigentlich ein Minenfeld für einen Außenstehenden. Danke für diesen Satz NRNT.
Und ja, auch ich hätte gerne einen Job mit nicht arbeiten müssen bei vollem Lohnausgleich.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Headman (10 Juni 2014)

Wie dem auch sei.
Nein, ich habe noch kein Projekt mit 10.000 I/O's gemacht, und auch keine Projekte mit 500 Prozessbilder.

Ergo sollte ich mich wieder unter dem Stein verstecken unter dem ich vor kurzem hervorgekrochen bin.

Fachkräftemangel hin oder her.

Dann sollte ich den Traum vom Techniker wohl endgültig begraben. Hat mich ja auch nur viel Geld und Zeit gekostet.

Wie dem auch sein

Herzlichen Dank für eure Beiträge

Grüße
Headman


----------



## thomass5 (10 Juni 2014)

Headman schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei.
> Nein, ich habe noch kein Projekt mit 10.000 I/O's gemacht, und auch keine Projekte mit 500 Prozessbilder.
> 
> Ergo sollte ich mich wieder unter dem Stein verstecken unter dem ich vor kurzem hervorgekrochen bin.
> ...



Es scheint du hast Beitrag 43 nur oberflächlich gelesen. 

Es hat niemand gesagt, das du unter nem Stein warst oder hingehörst. 

Dein Techniker hat dir hoffentlich außer Zeit und Geld gekostet auch Wissen und Umgang gebracht.! 

Ich kenne aber auch solche Aussagen wie "Mach den Techniker dann bist du automatisch wer." Und auch Personen, die das verinnerlicht haben und hinterher von der Realität überrascht wurden. Sowie welche, wo ich lange nicht wusste das sie einen wieauchimmergelagerten höheren Abschluss haben und eine ganz normale Facharbeitertätigkeit ausüben. 

Thomas 





Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MSB (10 Juni 2014)

Headman schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei.
> Nein, ich habe noch kein Projekt mit 10.000 I/O's gemacht, und auch keine Projekte mit 500 Prozessbilder.
> 
> Ergo sollte ich mich wieder unter dem Stein verstecken unter dem ich vor kurzem hervorgekrochen bin.
> ...


Vielleicht solltest du, gerade als Techniker, wo man in Normen gelegentlich ... sagen wir mal umständliche ... Formulierungen vorfindet, zuerst mal lernen gut und präzise zu lesen.
NRNT hat in meinem Gefühl durchaus viele diskussionswürdige Beiträge geschrieben, dieser hier gehört aber zu seinen absoluten Top-Beiträgen, aus denen einer, der nicht tagtäglich mit Personalfragen zu tun hat, sehr viel ziehen kann.

Eigentlich sagt jede einzelne deiner Anmerkungen, das du den Beitrag im wesentlichen nicht gelesen hast, geschweige denn verstanden.


----------



## norustnotrust (10 Juni 2014)

Hallo Headman

Also ich frage mich gerade ob du mich absichtlich mißinterpretierst, meinen Eintrag nicht verstanden hast oder ob du dir nichtmal 5 min Zeit nimmst meinen Beitrag komplett zu lesen. So oder so, schade um meine (Frei)Zeit. Trotzdem viel Erfolg!

@mariob Also ich sehe die Elektrokonstruktion als ein schwer unterschätztes Geschäft. In Anlehnung an ein eine Signatur hier die ich mag kann ich nur sagen: Fast jeder kann einen Plan zeichnen aber ob jemand konstruieren kann steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Und da denke ich nicht nur an das riesige Thema Sicherheit sondern an die vielen tausend falsch dimensionierten Leitungen, Pseudoschutzschaltern die bei einem Kurzschluß im Feld nicht auslösen, EMV Wahnsinn und anderen Verbrechen die unter dem Deckmantel der "Planung" begangen werden ;-)


----------



## vierlagig (10 Juni 2014)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> So oder so, schade um meine (Frei)Zeit.



Würde ich nicht so negativ sehen - da ist sehr viel für so manch anderen Bewerber dabei... interessante Ansätze und gute Ideen, vor allem, wenn man sich die Mühe macht den Beitrag verstehen zu wollen, ist der Beitrag voller Motivation.

Gäbe es die Kategorie "Beitrag des Tages" wäre das meiner Meinung nach oben stehender.


----------



## bike (10 Juni 2014)

Headman schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei.
> Nein, ich habe noch kein Projekt mit 10.000 I/O's gemacht, und auch keine Projekte mit 500 Prozessbilder.
> 
> Ergo sollte ich mich wieder unter dem Stein verstecken unter dem ich vor kurzem hervorgekrochen bin.
> ...



Das ist echt ein gute Endscheidung. Wer schon im Vorfeld bei den primitivsten Anforderungen das Feld nach der Flinte wirft, hat als PLC Programmierer wenig Zukunft und vermutlich auch wenig Erfolg.


Back to Topic
Jetzt hat hier jemand es direkt auf den Punkt gebracht.
Danke norustnotrust.

Mich erschreckt es fast, dass ein angeblicher Techniker so wenig analytisch vorgeht und nicht alles liest.
Es ist ein Frage der Höflichkeit zumindest alles zu lesen und wenn nicht verstanden, dann fragen.
Man darf anderer Meinung sein und auch dies deutlich kundtun.

Solch ein Verhalten sehe ich aber auch leider immer wieder bei den angehenden Ingenieuren, die bei uns anfangen bzw ein Praktikum machen wollen.


bike


----------



## Headman (10 Juni 2014)

Danke norustnotrust für Deinen Beitrag,
leider lese ich in Deinem  Beitrag, den ich mittlerweile zum zweienmal gelesen habe, am den meisten  Stellen Kritik (vielleicht verstehe ich das auch falsch).
Da Du mich nicht kennst, kannst Du dir natürlich nur ein Bild aus diesen Beiträgen machen.
Aber wer sagt Dir z.B. das ich nicht motiviert bin um mich in gewisse Dinge nach Feieraben einzuarbeiten?
Desweiteren möchte ich weder hier noch sonstwo (auch nicht im Bewerbungsgespräch) meinen gegebüber belügen.

Mit  meinem Forumeintrag wollte ich eigentlich nur erreichen, das vielleicht  einge Teilnehmer Adressen von potenziellen Arbeitgebern haben, die  nicht auf Jobportalen zu finden sind. Frei nach dem Motto ich kenn da  einen der hat mal was gehört :wink:.

Meine Bewerbungsunterlagen geben genau das wieder was ich in der Vergangenheit gemacht habe. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Wenn  Du der Meinung bist, ich hätte Dich um Deine Freizeit "beklaut", dann  tut mir das leid. Ich bin halt sehr gefrustet, daß dieses ganze Thema nicht in die Richtung geht, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.

Gruß
Headman


----------



## mariob (10 Juni 2014)

Hallo,
@NRNT, genauso wollte ich meinen letzten Post auch verstanden wissen, ich versuche halt nur diplomatisch zu sein .
@TE, Kritik gehört zu jedem Lernprozeß, wenn Du sowas verneinst nachst Du was falsch. Ich bin auch manchmal angefressen, bemühe mich aber zumindest hinterher mal drüber nachzudenken. Letzteres hat mich sehr weit gebracht.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Juni 2014)

Headman schrieb:


> Danke norustnotrust für Deinen Beitrag,
> leider lese ich in Deinem  Beitrag, den ich mittlerweile zum zweienmal gelesen habe, am den meisten  Stellen Kritik (vielleicht verstehe ich das auch falsch).



Du weißt ja selbst, dass irgendwas schief läuft, 
sonst wärst Du nicht in dieser Situation.

NRNT hat Dir dazu Hintergründe und Zusammen-
hänge erklärt und Dir viele Tipps gegeben, was
Du anders und besser machen kannst. Was 
willst Du mehr?


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (12 Juni 2014)

@norustnotrust: Vielen Dank für diesen sehr wertvollen Beitrag. Ich sitze auch auch Ab und An Bewerbern gegenüber, habe nie eine Schulung oder ein  "Einführungsgespräch" für dieses Thema gehabt, sondern alles learning-by-doing. Vielen Dank für die super Anregungen.. 

@TE: Ich hatte auch schon mal einen Bewerber, der im Gespräch und den Unterlagen vorgab alles zu können. Ich habe den Fehler gemacht und bin nicht so Tief mit dem Bewerber in die Materie eingestiegen und habe ihn genommen, weil er gut "quatschen" konnte. Er ist nach sehr kurzer Zeit vollkommen gescheitert, weil er gar nichts konnte. Er war dadurch sehr schnell wieder arbeitssuchend..


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Sinix (12 Juni 2014)

Headman schrieb:


> ...Habe *viel* *Erfahrung* rund um Siemens: Simatic Manager, WinCC, WinCC flex, bisschen SCL, TIA aber auch Eplan P8 und WS-CAD...





Headman schrieb:


> ...Aber ich denke mal es liegt viel daran, daß ich  *nur runde zwei Jahre Berufserfahrung* im technischen Sinn anbieten kann  (ich bin quasi ein Quereinsteiger) ...



Entgegen der Meinung einiger user finde ich die Idee sich hier im Forum nach einem Job umzuschauen so schlecht  nun nicht. Da hier auch ab und zu Stellenangebote reingestellt werden und der eine oder andere Personler mitliest.
Wie in den Beiträgen zuvor zu entnehmen, ist die Art und Weise der Präsentation dabei mit entscheidend. Als potentieller AG würde ich mir auch die anderen Beiträge des Bewerbers hier im Forum anschauen, sofern vorhanden.

Ich bin auch der Meinung das  Programmierung und Elektrokonstruktion zwei Fachgebiete sind, die allein einen Arbeitsplatz ausfüllen. Dies muss jedoch nicht zwangsläufig sein. In kleineren Betrieben oder Ing.-Büros kann ein Mitarbeiter durchaus
wertvoll sein und beide Aufgaben übernehmen, sofern es der Umfang zulässt. Hier muss der Bewerber eben genau seinen zukünftigen Arbeitsplatz definieren und dementsprechend sich anbieten. Eine allgemeine (kopierte) Bewerbung geht da gar nicht.


@TE: bei Softwarekenntnissen bietet sich oft eine tabellarische Aufstellung an , zB:

Step 7 / Basiswissen
WinCC / Basiswissen
TIA     / Experte 
Eplan P8 / Grundkentnisse




ducati schrieb:


> vielleicht kann den Thread mal jemand teilen und den Fachkräftemangel/Zuwanderungsteil in den Stammtisch verschieben. Dann schreib ich vielleicht auch noch was dazu.
> Gruß.



*ACK*

MfG Sinix


----------



## Tigerente1974 (12 Juni 2014)

Hallo Headman,

das Wort "Kritik" ist zwar negativ behaftet. Aber  gerade in Deiner Situation solltest Du doch dankbar für diese Kritik  sein. Deine bisherigen Anstrengungen waren ja bisher - aus welchen  Gründen auch immer - nicht von Erfolg gekrönt.
NRNT hat sich die  "Mühe" (auch wieder ein negatives Wort) gemacht, Dich auf einige Dinge  hinzuweisen. Dabei war es sicher nicht sein Ansinnen, Dich zu  mißkreditieren. Vielmehr barg dieser Beitrag die Chance, die  konstruktive Kritik aufzunehmen um sich zu verbessern. Leider ist die  Intention so nicht bei Dir angekommen. Viel mehr noch. Mit Deiner erneut  negativen Reaktion hast Du gezeigt, dass eine der wesentlichen  Botschaften vollkommen an Dir abgeprallt ist.

Auch mein Beitrag ist "leider" wieder nur Kritik. Ich wünsche trotzdem alles Gute bei der Jobsuche!


----------



## Wetzelaer (12 Juni 2014)

nur mal so am Rande drei Firmen die Suchen Leute:

www.SAR.biz
www.FEE.de
www.Heitec.de

was ist eigentlich deine Ausbildung (Meister, Techniker, ING., BA., MA.,.....)


----------



## Bapho (12 Juni 2014)

@norustnotrust
Danke für diesen Beitrag, besser kann man es nicht auf den Punkt bringen.
Wenn man ihn genau und auch zwischen den Zeilen liest, kann man sich diverse Bewerbungstrainings sparen.


----------



## bike (12 Juni 2014)

Headman schrieb:


> Wenn  Du der Meinung bist, ich hätte Dich um Deine Freizeit "beklaut", dann  tut mir das leid. Ich bin halt sehr gefrustet, daß dieses ganze Thema nicht in die Richtung geht, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.



In welche Richtung soll denn das Thema gehen?
In die Richtung, dass dir Tipps gegeben werden, was du in Zukunft bei Bewerbungen besser machen kannst / solltest?

Genau das ist eingetreten, auch wenn dir das nicht so ganz passt.
Da musst du durch, um erfolgreich zu werden.
Ich wünsche dir, dass du es schaffst.


bike


----------



## mariob (12 Juni 2014)

Öhm,
@Sinix, wie definierst Du den Begriff "Experte" bei TIA? Hat das was mit der Anzahl der zerschlagenen Rechner zu tun?ROFLMAO

Gruß
Mario


----------



## oliver.tonn (19 Juni 2014)

Mein derzeitiger Auftraggeber (bin Freelancer) sucht neue Leute und bezahlt wohl auch ganz anständig. Der Kunde ist die Harro Höfliger Verpackungsmaschinen GmbH in Allmersbach im Tal. Die setzen hauptsächlich Packdrive M (ELAU/Schneider) Steuerungen ein und Rockwell Steuerungen, Siemens wird eher selten verwendet.


----------

